# A word of advice/caution to those who do limited vaccine



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It was brought up by member on another dog board I frequent. Her dog found an injured raccoon in the yard, so she called animal control to have it removed/euthanized. They asked her to show dog's current rabies vaccine, even though he did not get into physical altercation with the raccoon. 

While her dog was current on the vaccine, he still had to be quaranteened for 45 days in order to be cleared as free of disease. 

That particular raccoon did test positive for rabies. 

But here's a kicker, if your dog is not up to date or is few days/weeks behind on vaccine, they will automatically put the dog down. 

While this is very disheartening to hear, please be aware of this law, no matter how archaic it is at this point, it can put your pet's life in serious danger if you don't vaccinate. 

The other option would be not to contact animal control in the first place, but then you risk having a rabid animal running around. Also in my experience AC is very aggressive in their approach to this matter, so even if you had your dog on a leash and came across an animal acting weird, they can still ask you to provide a proof of rabies. 

Just heads up.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I saw the thread you are referring to. Quite honestly, if I knew my dog was at risk of being removed for doing the right thing and calling AC, I wouldn't call AC. I might even attempt to put the injured animal out of its misery myself. I probably sound like an awful human being.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

JLeigh said:


> I might even attempt to put the injured animal out of its misery myself. I probably sound like an awful human being.


If it meant the animal didn't have to suffer for longer than it already had, I wouldn't hesitate to dispatch it myself. I know how to do it humanely and cleanly and not only would that animal no longer suffer, it wouldn't be able to potentially infect any other people's pets or bite anyone either. But if it appeared healthy, I'd leave it alone, like I did with the raccoon that my Shiba got into a scrap with a couple days ago.
I didn't call anybody or even tell my vet. It was no big deal, both of them came out of it without any major wounds, and that raccoon was in very good health from what I could see of it. I'm no stranger to raccoons, I can spot a sick one easily. (In case you are wondering, my Shiba started it. He's a jerk like that, disturbing otherwise peaceful raccoons in their nighttime foraging.)


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

That seems rather harsh to me, and I've never heard of such a thing, perhaps that is just in your state/county. Here, if a pet is exposed to a rabid animal and is not up to date, they must be quarantined for 6 months. If they show signs of rabies in those 6 months, they are euthanized. If not, then they get vaccinated 1 month before being released from quarantine.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have heard of stories like this one, but the dog had never had a rabies vaccine yet and was basically euthanized on the spot. 

It sucks but depending on where you live its necessary to protect your pets from the law....not the actual disease.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Gosh that is very harsh. Thank goodness we don't have rabies in NZ.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so glad I dont live in the US! It's not law to vaccinate for Rabies in Alberta (or anywhere in Canada, I dont think, but I could be wrong)


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a 2011 article on Rabies laws in Canada (and it includes provincial laws and entry into the US laws) Very nice and clear  Ontario and New Brunswick apparently have laws making people vaccinate against Rabies, I dont think any other Province does. and mine certainly doesn't (yay) As far as quarantines for animals exposed to rabies if the pet has UTD rabies shots, the Q is 30 days to 3 months. if no current rabies shots, than at least 6 months. No immediate euthanasia.

Oh jeeze! why didn't anyone tell me I forgot the link!!! I'm an idiot, I'm sorry!!!

http://siriusdog.com/rabies-vaccination-canada-provinces-regulations.htm


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I, too, would just go back inside and ignore said creature and go on about my business. My animals aren't going to be injected with poison just because there's, what I feel, is an absurd law. It's a risk I'm willing to take but it sounds like I should be fine as long as I don't ask anyone to interfere then it won't be an issue. I feel like the chances of interaction as mentioned above is less likely to happen than a bad reaction so it's one of those things, like many in life, where I weigh the pros/cons. I was told by Dr. Dodds to never give mine two pups with neuro issues another rabies. To be fair, all three of mine have had one at some point so they are immune... but I wouldn't do future animals due to negative reactions I've seen with them.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you sure that's not a local law? Just curious...I know we had a rabid skunk many years ago, at least 10, that AC (or perhaps the police) came and shot (then left in our yard...thanks guys). We had our last dog who went to the vet MAYBE 5 times in his 10 years with us, and most of those were at the end of his life, and nothing happened to him. But maybe it's a newer law.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds kind of similar to what goes on around here. Sadly, even if the sick critter isn't in your yard, your dog can be taken in if you live "next" door 'cause it could have come through your yard. If your dog is exposed or bites someone and has never been vaccinated AC can (and mostly will) put your dog down, if it's not UTD then they'll take your dog in for quarantine, UTD dogs are not quarantine but do get weekly visits or must go to be examined by their vet. Not quite as bad but we have had a child infected with rabies from a dog bite a few years ago. Number one reason I keep my dogs UTD on their vaccines.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Is the law the same in every state?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It may vary from state to state and it's possible to appeal it if the dog or only few days behind, but I would definitely check with local laws and regulations. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

It all depends on the state. Each state has different policies for quarantining in this type of situation.

IMO, it is each of our responsibilities to know our city/county/state laws per this type of thing...not just just be blind sided by this time of thing.

And if that was me I would be putting the animal down my self, I dont mess around with AC.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I'm so glad I dont live in the US! It's not law to vaccinate for Rabies in Alberta (or anywhere in Canada, I dont think, but I could be wrong)


It is the law to vaccinate for rabies in Canada.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> It is the law to vaccinate for rabies in Canada.


Nope, look at my post below my first one. It is not law in most Provinces I found a link explaining Rabies laws and cases in Canada. It is law to vaccinate in Ontario and New Brunswick, but no other province.

When there is an average of less than one case a year (all bats except a couple of cats) in Alberta in the last 15 years, it certainly better not be law!!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think it depends on who you get coming to the call. I myself have been to several raccoon calls, I could clearly see the animal was sick, and it had distemper, you can tell by the eyes. I called animal control and they took the animal to put it down. I or animal control never inquired about any other animals at the houses. 

Now Fish and Wildlife will kill the animal themselves. My husband worked for them and they are not allowed to discharge their guns so the animal has to be strangled.:twitch: Don't know who made that stupid policy up, but they should be shot. But they don't ask about animal either. 

I think if the animal was showing signs of rabies when I came to it and they had a pet that was exposed I might tell the pet owner if they were smart to take their dog to a vet. Don't know what animal control would do in that case?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Nope, look at my post below my first one. It is not law in most Provinces I found a link explaining Rabies laws and cases in Canada. It is law to vaccinate in Ontario and New Brunswick, but no other province.
> 
> When there is an average of less than one case a year (all bats except a couple of cats) in Alberta in the last 15 years, it certainly better not be law!!!


Well I live in Ontario so that's probably why I was under the impression is it law.
Also, it you don't vaccinate for rabies, how do you cross over into the US?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

In Alabama, regardless of whether the dog has had a rabies vaccine or not, if they bite someone, or come in contact with a wild animal (as in bitten) they have to be under a 10 day watch at a vets office. As long as they show no signs of rabies during that time, they can go home. If it was bitten by a wild animal, the wild animal has to be killed and it's head sent to Auburn University for rabies testing.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Well I live in Ontario so that's probably why I was under the impression is it law.
> Also, it you don't vaccinate for rabies, how do you cross over into the US?


I dont. I have no interest in leaving Canada, but even if I did, if I wanted to take my dogs, I would have to put them on flea and heartworm preventative and vaccinate them for rabies... not worth the risk to my dogs health, so they would stay home. No sense putting my dogs health at risk when I dont have to.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I dont. I have no interest in leaving Canada, but even if I did, if I wanted to take my dogs, I would have to put them on flea and heartworm preventative and vaccinate them for rabies... not worth the risk to my dogs health, so they would stay home. No sense putting my dogs health at risk when I dont have to.


I know this is terribly off topic, but I just couldn't resist. I just have to comment on your signature pic! It cracks me up, and your dogs are just too darn cute for words!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ziggersmom said:


> I know this is terribly off topic, but I just couldn't resist. I just have to comment on your signature pic! It cracks me up, and your dogs are just too darn cute for words!


Why thank you very much! I did it for two reasons, one, it reminded me of Pinky and the Brain, and 2 because CM followers believe that dogs are trying to rule the world... LOL Though I don't know how many people are going to catch that LOL


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Why thank you very much! I did it for two reasons, one, it reminded me of Pinky and the Brain, and 2 because CM followers believe that dogs are trying to rule the world... LOL Though I don't know how many people are going to catch that LOL


I used to love Pinky and the Brain.  Now that song is stuck in my head. Lol!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> That seems rather harsh to me, and I've never heard of such a thing, perhaps that is just in your state/county. Here, if a pet is exposed to a rabid animal and is not up to date, they must be quarantined for 6 months. If they show signs of rabies in those 6 months, they are euthanized. If not, then they get vaccinated 1 month before being released from quarantine.


This is also what I have heard. Recently, a dog was taken from her home and was euthanized. The family was informed AFTER the dog was euthanized that they could have quarantined her for 6 months instead. He was never given that option beforehand but, had he known he could have requested that. The video was horrible. Mom, Dad, and their young son and daughter standing outside her pen sobbing. A 6 month quarantine would be so worth being able to keep my dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I have heard of stories like this one, but the dog had never had a rabies vaccine yet and was basically euthanized on the spot.
> 
> It sucks but depending on where you live its necessary to protect your pets from the law....not the actual disease.


THIS^^^ This is the only reason I vaccinate my dogs for rabies. I do not fear that they will be bitten by a rabid animal. I fear the law much more.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think it would matter in this state if they were vaccinated or not, they still do the same thing. I was bit once by a dog and they just caged it for 10 days. I have never seen anything like taking an animal to put it down. I guess Florida isn't that tuff. They will give out a citation if the dog is loose and no paperwork like a shot record is available. But most of the time no one claims the dog.

Anyway where I work, none of the dogs have ever seen a vet, let along had shots for anything. I had to throw a hissy fit one time because some pucks killed a puppy with a shovel and the neighbor called the cops and animal control wouldn't even come out. Well when I got there they wouldn't answer the door for me either. I think from the symptoms the pup had parvo. Anyway some people just shoot the dogs like for no reason. Ok sorry I'm ranting.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> But here's a kicker, if your dog is not up to date or is few days/weeks behind on vaccine, they will automatically put the dog down.


This is untrue.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

BrownieM said:


> This is untrue.


It's true in Michigan. 

Friends of ours had to do this.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mheath0429 said:


> It's true in Michigan.
> 
> Friends of ours had to do this.


From what Im finding in a quick search actually it isnt required, you just have to know it and demand to be allowed to quarantine.
(Which is where a LOT of people in many different states fall prey to how ever the words are told to them after the bite happens...while they are freaked out and not able to research.:wacko


----------

